# publishing



## ludevitoria

Olá

A frase: "So, they get money from touring,
but they get publishing money."

como ficaria em português brasileiro? Diz respeito a uma banda de rock.

Ganham dinheiro com as turnês,
e por escrever. (compor?)

Obrigada,
Lu


----------



## ludevitoria

Encontrei essa definição em inglês para *publishing*:

To send forth, as a book, newspaper, musical piece, or other printed  work, either for sale or for general distribution; to print, and issue  from the press.

Qual seria então a melhor expressão em português?  Publicar um disco? Não me parece correto... Lançamento do um álbum?


----------



## patriota

Ganham dinheiro com as turnês e (também com) direitos autorais.



			
				http://www.music-law.com/publishing.html said:
			
		

> Being the owner of a song has its perks for sure. Essentially, no one can play your song without you receiving money for it. When another company or band wants to play your song, they come pay to you, this grants them a license to play your song. The money that you've just made from your song is the publishing.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Interessante aprender sobre esse sentido de "publishing".


----------



## ludevitoria

Não sei, Patriota. A frase anterior é a seguinte:

Remember, bands don't really get
record royalties usually ever.
So, they get money from touring,
but they get publishing money."

Eu traduzi assim:

Lembrem-se, bandas não costumam
ganhar dividendos de direitos autorais.

O que acham? Estou mesmo um pouco confusa.


----------



## patriota

Não entendi o "but" na frase. Não seria "but they get *no* publishing money"? Faria mais sentido, já que a segunda frase parece ser um esclarecimento da primeira.


----------



## ludevitoria

O texto em inglês me foi fornecido para a tradução, então não tenho muito o que fazer com ele. O que preciso mesmo é a tradução correta do 'publishing money".  Não pode ser direitos autorais, e quem traduziu o fez da maneira que coloquei acima.

Ganham dinheiro com as turnês,
e por escrever. (compor?)

Eu agora estou pensando que publishing money seria com a venda dos álbuns? Alguma outra sugestão?


----------



## Prionace

Será referente a contratos discográficos?


----------



## ludevitoria

Olá, Prionace,

eu acho que está mais relacionado a venda dos discos... bom, de qualquer maneira, obrigada a todos pela ajuda. Só em 'conversar' com alguém já ajuda muito.

Lu


----------



## Joca

ludevitoria said:


> Olá, Prionace,
> 
> eu acho que está mais relacionado a venda dos discos... bom, de qualquer maneira, obrigada a todos pela ajuda. Só em 'conversar' com alguém já ajuda muito.
> 
> Lu



Por que v. não consulta o fórum inglês?


----------



## mglenadel

Publishing tem a ver com a autoria da música, mesmo. O texto contrapõe este dinheiro ao dinheiro pago pela gravação, como músicos de estúdio.


----------



## Prionace

Acho que já estou a perceber o conceito. É uma verba estipulada em contrato, paga por cada musica gravada ou lançada no mercado? É isso?


----------



## mglenadel

É o quanto uma gravadora paga ao compositor de uma música que ela lança em um disco, geralmente uma fórmula complicada, com uma parte fixa negociável entre as partes (compositor e gravadora) e uma parte percentual sobre as vendas, com valores diferentes dependendo do quanto o disco venda.


----------



## mglenadel

Por exemplo, Lennon e McCartney sempre assinavam as musicas como sendo de "Lennon & McCartney", mesmo que fosse de autoria de um só deles, para que tivessem paridade nos rendimentos referentes a "publishing".


----------



## mglenadel

E esse "publishing" vem do tempo em que não existia gravação, e as músicas eram publicadas como partituras,


----------



## Joca

mglenadel said:


> E esse "publishing" vem do tempo em que não existia gravação, e as músicas eram publicadas como partituras,



Ok, mas algumas outras questões surgem agora. Não sei se entendi o que v. disse, mas, se o "publishing money" vem de um tempo em que não existia gravação, por que o texto apresentado pela LudeVitoria parece se referir a uma situação contemporânea, digo melhor, atual? E é verdade que houve um tempo "em que não existia gravação"? E, por fim que termo em português ela poderá usar na sua tradução? Já entendemos mais ou menos o que significa, mas ainda falta o termo equivalente em português. "Publishing money" é uma expressão bem compacta, sintética. Não existirá em português um expressão do mesmo gênero e porte? Será o caso (falo sério) de a LudeVitoria consultar alguma banda brasileira para saber exatamente como chamam esse dinheiro? Para mim, esse "fio" (thread) é um dos mais intrigantes dos últimos tempos (ainda que eu tenha estado distante por um longo período...)


----------



## mglenadel

Em meados do século XIX já se publicava música, e não existia gramofone. As pessoas compravam a partitura e elas mesmas tocavam em casa, em seus pianos, violões, harpas, etc. Uma espécie de entretenimento "do it yourself". Como os contratos de publicação já existiam quando apareceu a tecnologia de gravação, o modelo foi estendido, para significar também a publicação via gravação. 

"Remember, bands don't really get record royalties usually ever. So, they get money from touring, but they get publishing money."

"Mas lembre-se que as bandas raramente recebem pagamentos residuais pela gravação. Assim, ganham dinheiro mesmo é com as turnês, se bem que recebem também direitos autorais", ou algo por aí. 

Esse "residual" é usado também para atores e atrizes (se um deles faz um filme ou novela que é vendido para outro pais, cada ator/atriz recebe uma parcela referente a esse valor de venda, na proporção de seu cachê original). Em inglês, pelo menos, se usa para músicos também.


----------



## ludevitoria

Gente,

essa discussão foi maravilhosa e muito informativa. Obrigada a todos e acho que a frase traduzida pelo mglenadel faz muito sentido. É sim uma situação contemporânea pois se referia à banda Eagles e como eles começaram... Enfim, muitíssimo obrigada a todos pela colaboração. Adoro esse groupo...


----------

